# Tivo Bolt 4K Issue



## hevnbnd (Oct 31, 2015)

Setting up a new Bolt. My setup is out of the bolt into a 6x6 4k Control4 Matrix out of the Matrix into a Marantz SR7008 Receiver and then out to a 4K Samsung TV.

On the initial setup it showed all available resolutions and everyone worked including 4k. So I checked them all and went on. On the next reboot I saw the 480P Tivo logos and then just a black screen. I determined that if I bypassed everything and went from the Bolt to the 4k Samsung all was well. 

Next I went into the menu on the Bolt and turned off 4k and just selected 1080P. Everything looked good until I hooked it back up to the Marantz and Matrix. Back to a black screen. So I went back to the Bolt to Samsung tv setup and what do you know 4k was back to being the only selected video option. I thought maybe it just did not stick and repeated selecting only 1080P and then the same black screen came back when running through Matrix and Marantz.

Next I decided to set it back to 1080P and run directly to the Marantz. Same result. So I called support and their answer was its doing what you told it to do since you set it up in the initial setup with 4k. I said yes I did but I then proceeded to tell it NOT to use 4k.

What gives? Who do I reach out to fix this issue? CSR said she could put in a feature request. I said its not a feature it is a BUG. Total waste of time calling support as well.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Could it be an HDCP issue? Does everything support HDCP 2.2?


----------



## hevnbnd (Oct 31, 2015)

Well yes it is. The Marantz does not have HDCP 2.2 The issue is the Bolt automatically turning off 1080P and going back to 4K which of course causes the black screen since there is no 2.2


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Have you turned the resolutions off auto? Manually select them.


----------



## hevnbnd (Oct 31, 2015)

Per the initial post I went through and manually selected the resolution I want to use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

hevnbnd said:


> Per the initial post I went through and manually selected the resolution I want to use.


Yes but when you check the screen does it still say auto? I know on one of my Bolts it was on Auto when I thought it was on manual after setting the resolutions myself.. So at some point on auto it changed the output resolution to something lower during the HDMI handshake. Once I made sure it wasn't on auto that didn't happen again.


----------

